# North west show brag!!



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

We had another great day yesterday at the north west show, although the parking was a complete nightmare! iam glad there moving venue next year!

Lulu got 1st in her open and bob, 2 3rds in the sides and she won the club class, dissapointing no trophy at this show though.

Tricky got 1st in his open too and his 2nd pc so he just needs one more for premier. he got a 3rd in one of the sides aswell.
We didnt get his open rossete, they ran out, you would think they would have one for each open class but they are going to post it to me so thats good.

well done to every one else who was showing yesterday


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

wooohoooo well done hun !!!!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

*Congratulations !!!!*


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Really Well Done - Congratulations!


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Well done Jen,they did you proud bless. I did come and look for you a few times,but we must have just missed each other.But your babies were lovely. xxxxxx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Fireblade said:


> Well done Jen,they did you proud bless. I did come and look for you a few times,but we must have just missed each other.But your babies were lovely. xxxxxx


We probably walked straight past each other and wouldnt even no it,lol

How did your cats do


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> We probably walked straight past each other and wouldnt even no it,lol
> 
> How did your cats do


Yep, probably.lol.
Saffi won her open,and a 1st,2nd & 3rd in her side classes.
Ridge got 2nd in her open,and a 1st & 2 x 3rd in her side classes.
Arnie(Ridge's brother), won his open and got his 1st cc in his 1st adult class,so i was really chuffed for my lass who has him.

Where are you next??xxxxxx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done JEN, im sure you're very proud, i'm sure the success will continue for you as they are stunning cats. Well done again..................CHRIS


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*CONGRATS Jen*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Fireblade said:


> Yep, probably.lol.
> Saffi won her open,and a 1st,2nd & 3rd in her side classes.
> Ridge got 2nd in her open,and a 1st & 2 x 3rd in her side classes.
> Arnie(Ridge's brother), won his open and got his 1st cc in his 1st adult class,so i was really chuffed for my lass who has him.
> ...


iam not showing now untill the supreme, just picked up my curtains, there brill.

if your going see you there


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind replies


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry to be late on this one Jen but I just wanted to say

*HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*

Glad you had a good day out - well done. Looking forward to reading more of your show brags.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well done! Go go go North West peeps, big cheers


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks chrissy and raa


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

Congrats! You must be so proud!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

chaospony said:


> Congrats! You must be so proud!


iam very proud, thanks


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

Very Well done!!


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Congratulations, you did really well, I was pleased too, although I wasn't showing, two of the kittens out of my last litter both got firsts and BOB's.
It was so much better this year at the show wasn't it, no longer getting chucked out of the show hall was great.


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations on a brill day


----------



## TinkersGal (Sep 5, 2008)

Well done!! You had a great day!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

WELL DONE TO YOU JEN,TRICKY & LULU(sorry am late with this but posted sincerelyThey both look as if they thoroughly enjoyed the day too


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Fab news!!! Congratulations

Louise
X


----------

